# New Russian female with prolapse



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay I was contacted by a person saying she needed a home immediately for her female Russian, would I come get it. I was told she was healthy, active, ect. I went there planning on seeing this:







And instead found this (well it was dirty when I first saw her. At this point it's been cleaned and soaked. I still keep finding little odds and ends to take off)


























Now this sorta shows that while the main part is still pink, there is like a thin layer that's not.















Like I said she is currently doing the warm soaks. I plan next to try the sugar and seran wrap. I have no idea how long she has been like this. I have no idea why she is like this (eggs, dehydration, stones, or another blockage). All of them could be very possible. I believe she will eat for me, as she did show interest in the greens I held while she was trying to get out of her water. 

I am hoping if the swelling goes down that it will be able to go back in. Those with experience, is that tanner area going to have to be removed by a Vet? (asking for best guesses as I know your not seeing it by anything other then my poor pictures) I really really don't want you all telling me yes, because darn it this is not the time for a major Vet bill.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, it looks like it has been prolapsed for quite a while, and the "tan" area is dried and will die.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2013)

So recommendations?


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Will u have to take her to the vet?


----------



## kanalomele (Feb 6, 2013)

If the sugar doesn't work, then you might have to move on to hemorrhoid cream. Sugar usually works for me, but I keep it on constantly for at least 24 hours. I also keep it moist with a layer of KY lubricant.


----------



## nearpass (Feb 6, 2013)

kanalomele said:


> If the sugar doesn't work, then you might have to move on to hemorrhoid cream. Sugar usually works for me, but I keep it on constantly for at least 24 hours. I also keep it moist with a layer of KY lubricant.



Corn syrup works the best as it also provides the moisture.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 6, 2013)

OMG Jacqui , that poor poor thing!! Thank goodness you have her now! You can give her the help and love she needs. Good luck! You are such a great person for taking her in!


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 6, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> OMG Jacqui , that poor poor thing!! Thank goodness you have her now! You can give her the help and love she needs. Good luck! You are such a great person for taking her in!



I second that! She is in good hands now, the poor thing.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 6, 2013)

Well sugar is the best method to use, or 70% mannitol if you can get any or have some from a previous medication. But the key is to have a 50% dextrose(sugar) water to help it stay hydrated, and suck back up. Yvonne is right the brownish parts have already started to show signs of necrosis. That needs to be removed if you can jacqui. Keep her hydrated too. I would suggest pedialyte(unflavored) with some added sugar to the water and keep her soaking in it. You dont want to use a petroleum product in case it recedes back up because that could seal in any infection and cause internal issues. Just keep babying her and keep it moist. You can try a sugar past with water(distilled or boiled then cooled off mixed with sugar).


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2013)

I took her out of the water, so she could eat. What I gave her she chowed right down. 

I know your not a Vet, but here are some questions Kelly... first how long do I have to get the dead parts off? Will it keep spreading until it's off or should it be stopped or atleast greatly slowed with time in the water and/or the sugar covered bandage. Second to be clear, your suggesting the water soaks rather then the covering for now? (I bought sugar and pedialyte on the way home expecting the need). This is a whole new thing for me, so I need details. 




cemmons12 said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Jacqui , that poor poor thing!! Thank goodness you have her now! You can give her the help and love she needs. Good luck! You are such a great person for taking her in!
> ...



Oh don't say that. I mean it's sweet of you and all, but the smart thing would have been to not take her. I knew I could handle a well type tortoise, but once I saw her real problem, I knew I did not have the resources for all she may need. If she can pull through this without a Vet, then it will be okay. If she can't, then she is really not better off then she was before she came into my hands, as I can't give her that. Right now, we are working more on a hope and a prayer, which is not the ideal situation.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 6, 2013)

OMG the poor thing. Do you know what caused this Jacque? Is it very common? Kudos to you for taking this on. It would scare me beyond words.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2013)

These are normally caused by the tortoise straining to pass something... an egg, a stone, being constipated, those kinds of things. From the looks of her, I kinda go with the front runner being contipated because she is dehydrated looking. I did not see her actual home and I am not trusting much the previous owner had to say. She has really perked up with the soaking and is pretty active with trying to escape (which is a good thing, as exercise might also help pass what ever it is that caused this). Plus like I said she really wolfed down the greens.


P.S. Joy I am scared too! This is all new to me, until now it's just something I have read about and would think "sure am glad that's not one of my tortoises".


----------



## tortadise (Feb 6, 2013)

The thing with prolapses is the organ needs to be placed back where it can from. Can you tell if its bladder, rectal, intestinal or vaginal ect...? If you can just keep it very clean and moist, then try gently squeezing it and massaging it back into place? Hate to be the barer of bad news but prolapses usually need a surgical replacement of the organ and a suture at the cloaca. I hope she recedes it back up in her for yah.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 6, 2013)

It's not going to hurt her to stay in water for 24/7. Just put a light over her to keep the water warm. Leave her there for overnight, and maybe by tomorrow the swelling will have gone down enough for you to be able to push it back inside.


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well Jacqui, I hope it goes down/away on its own, but I still give you big props for taking her, she is in better hands then she was I believe.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 6, 2013)

Fingers crossed that tomorrow will be a good day for her and you.


----------



## wellington (Feb 6, 2013)

I can't help you at all Jacqui. But we are all rooting for you and her. She is in better hands. At least you are trying to do something for her. Fingers crossed and good vibes coming your way. Keep us posted. You can do this


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2013)

We are certainly giving it our best shot. At this point it isn't getting worse, so it may work out. I guess really we want it to work in not work out as that is what caused this entire problem.  We can only try and keep our fingers crossed. I does help to have sounding boards like Yvonne and Kelly (thank you both so much) and positive thoughts from the rest of you.


----------



## sibi (Feb 6, 2013)

Jacqui, I'm not a vet, and I would never attempt what you may have to. But, this prolapse doesn't look good. I mean, part of it is dying or dead already. When my turtle had her prolapse, it was due to passing an egg. The vet was concerned about the organ dying or drying out. Now that part of it is dried out, it will need to be surgically removed or she may die. 15 years ago, that surgery to repair the prolapse cost over $1,000. All I can say is that if you cannot do the surgery, then I can help with some of the cost. If others give what they can, it may be enough to save her life. What say you?


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 6, 2013)

Sibi that is very generous and kind of you. At this point I want to give her a couple of days and see how things go. I am hearing we do have a chance to get things sorted without a Vet. It may be a slim chance of that happening, but we are going to give it our best shot.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Jacqui!
I was thinking about ya this morning and wondering how things are going.
Take care-


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jacqui, I was thinking the same as Sibi, so if it does come to a Vet let us all know, and I'm sure you'll get enough donations to cover it.  You are a really good person for taking this on and the little tort is DEFINITELY in better hands than it was with the previous owner. Keep us updated and know our thoughts and prayers are with you and the tort.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 7, 2013)

You are a wonderful person Jacqui! Prayers are coming your way as well for little tort!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Spn785 said:


> Jacqui, I was thinking the same as Sibi, so if it does come to a Vet let us all know, and I'm sure you'll get enough donations to cover it.  You are a really good person for taking this on and the little tort is DEFINITELY in better hands than it was with the previous owner. Keep us updated and know our thoughts and prayers are with you and the tort.



I WOULD DONATE FOR SURE!!!!!!


----------



## sibi (Feb 7, 2013)

Btw, my turtle who had that surgery 15 years ago is now 25 years old!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2013)

sibi said:


> Btw, my turtle who had that surgery 15 years ago is now 25 years old!



Wow neat! She never had more problems?


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Luck Jacqui
She is lucky she ended up with you.
So what does the sugar do???

Not heard of this before

Louise


----------



## sissyofone (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a newbie here. I just wanted to say that you all on this forum are too cool. This is awesome. People coming together to help Jacqui and this little tortoise. It makes me feel good to know there's people in this world who still care. I think Jacqui is an angel for taking this on. Best of luck to you and your new tortoise


----------



## sibi (Feb 7, 2013)

Nope. She never had another problem like that again. She even laid another egg, and I about freaked out. But, nothing came out. The surgeon did a great job.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 7, 2013)

sissyofone said:


> Hi all, I'm a newbie here. I just wanted to say that you all on this forum are too cool. This is awesome. People coming together to help Jacqui and this little tortoise. It makes me feel good to know there's people in this world who still care. I think Jacqui is an angel for taking this on. Best of luck to you and your new tortoise



Hi sissyofone! That was so sweet of you to say. I agree with you! Everyone sticks together and helps out eachother! So glad you joined! Did you go to introduction and introduce yourself to everyone?


----------



## Spn785 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jacqui, any update? How is she doing? Has the swelling gone down any?


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 7, 2013)

I will donate as well!! Poor thing, it breaks my heart!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2013)

Well to be honest I had thought this morning it was less swollen, but to be honest I think it was wishful thinking. Right now she is out of her water. She and I had a major fight over trying to get her wrapped up with the sugar paste on her tail. She won.  We compromised on a barely on cover of seran. The second we were done with the seran wars, I placed her in a box with some romaine (right now food value is not my concern) and my hands had barely left her before she was chowing down. Once she is done, she will be back into the water mixture.


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 7, 2013)

My heart goes out to you have to go thru this. I will send some money as well.


----------



## sibi (Feb 7, 2013)

See Jacqui, there's no need to hesitate taking her to the vet. If she needs the surgery, it would be better for the vet to do it. They will have pain meds and serialized instruments etc. And the whole thing doesn't have to be your responsibility. After all, if we are really like a family, isn't this what family do?


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2013)

maybe try pumpkin too. since you dont know what the cause is.. pumpkin and mineral oil.. just in case...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2013)

I have no witness any attempt by her to do any straining or pushing. It's like it doesn't bother her unless I am working around it. It's those times you remember just how strong those little buggers are and how sharp those back claws are.

I did call the Vet's office. The reptile Vet is off today. I asked the office person if there was any way to give me even a wild ball park guess on cost and she couldn't. All she could tell me was the $44.25 for the normal visit.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2013)

You folks are simply amazing folks in here!! At this point there is promised a total of $160 towards her surgery. :0!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 7, 2013)

She is so lucky she found you Jacqui. I will throw in 100


----------



## Chinque (Feb 7, 2013)

That poor, poor tortoise! Thankfully, you are dealing with the situation and are giving the tort the love, care, and medical attention it deserves.


----------



## sissyofone (Feb 7, 2013)

I would like to donate what I can. That Tortoise is so lucky to have found her way to you. Have I told you how awesome you are today? If not, your awesome


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh I found it!!!!I am nuts!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 7, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> She is so lucky she found you Jacqui. I will throw in 100



Has anybody told you lately how awesome you are? You and all the other sweet folks in here? You guys bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## sissyofone (Feb 7, 2013)

@luvpetz27 lol. I forget to subscribe to threads and have to hunt them all the time.


----------



## sibi (Feb 7, 2013)

Aw...take care of our baby girl. Xoxo



Jacqui said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > She is so lucky she found you Jacqui. I will throw in 100
> ...


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 8, 2013)

How's the patient today?


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 8, 2013)

The Russian is on her way to the vet's office. I hope that we have some news later today.

~C


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-65084.html


----------

